# Bulk buying dog food



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm just wondering if anybody knows of a website (or even a store in Essex, Suffolk or Norfolk) that does reasonable deals of bulk purchases of kibble?

My Westie & Mastiff eat James Wellbeloved, 2 of the Greyhounds have Orijen, the Bernese is on Arden Grange puppy and my third Greyhound has Pedigree.

I'm looking for somewhere that would perhaps do deals on say 50 15kg bags of the assorted brands I use. I've found numerous places that will do me good deals on a bulk number of the same brand, but no where is willing to mix the brands up for me. I've recently completely ''mouse proofed'' my outbuilding, so I finally have the storage for lots of bags.

I'm also looking for somewhere I can bulk buy Nature Diet and Applaws (say 100+ tins/trays [I use these as little treats mixed through the kibble occasionally]) and Fish 4 Dogs sea jerky.

I know, I know, I don't ask for much do I 

Looking forward to any replies


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I'm just wondering if anybody knows of a website (or even a store in Essex, Suffolk or Norfolk) that does reasonable deals of bulk purchases of kibble?
> 
> My Westie & Mastiff eat James Wellbeloved, 2 of the Greyhounds have Orijen, the Bernese is on Arden Grange puppy and my third Greyhound has Pedigree.
> 
> ...


The Giant Pet Store in Norwich might, or you could tryBerriewood Wholesale they are in Essex


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys used to do discounts for bulk purchases and breeder packs/orders etc... Berriewood Wholesale - Pet Food and Pet Accessories

Dont know if they still do.

edit: whoops, posted while simplysardonic was posting!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll have a look, thanks!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

I buy my raw and Acana from Berriewoods in bulk for dogs and cat. I share the order with a neighbour who aklo has dogs abd cats. Good service.


----------



## FRAZ (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Six Star,
if you could give me a break down of what you are looking for I would be happy to work out a quote for you. At the very least it would give you something to compare with other outlets.
I can be very competitive for bulk, and very happy to do mixed orders.

[email protected].

Cheers Fraz


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

That's great, thank you. I'll send an email over to you later this evening


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Nature's Diet is manufactured in Norfolk, so could be worth an e-mail see if you can bulk by fro them directly.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I was going to suggest contacting berriewoods too.

Also many manufacturers offer breeders rates... you could ask if you can join that scheme due to the amounts you purchase x


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

These guys do JWB, AG and Pedigree, but not Origen. They list prices for so many bags, which you can mix and match. Not sure how the prices compare but delivery is free if you order more than two bags.

I was going to place an order with them when I used to feed Fish4Dogs as they were a lot cheaper than anyone else for that, but they stopped doing it, so no idea what their service is like.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you ever so much to everyone who has replied, I'll be checking out all the ideas suggested!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Try Berriewoods! Berriewood Wholesale - Pet Food and Pet Accessories
But they are in my bad books at the moment!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Why are they in your bad books, DT??? Out of interest.....


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

SixStar said:


> I'm just wondering if anybody knows of a website (or even a store in Essex, Suffolk or Norfolk) that does reasonable deals of bulk purchases of kibble?
> 
> My Westie & Mastiff eat James Wellbeloved, 2 of the Greyhounds have Orijen, the Bernese is on Arden Grange puppy and my third Greyhound has Pedigree.
> 
> ...


Did you really feed your dog Pedigree?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Renata said:


> Did you really feed your dog Pedigree?


Yes, I did.

Riley was dying of canine anorexia nervosa. For a short time he would eat Pedigree kibble, chicken soup, shortbread biscuits and Whiskas cat food sachets - so that's what he got.

Is that alright with you?


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

wow someone has taken the time to be that rude.....world amazes me


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

You know, what I mean. People ask you about dog food - would you feed this, would you feed that and it seems, that most dogs foods are not good enough for you or for your dogs. 
People feed their dogs what they think is best for them and what they can afford.
I did not mean to be rude, I was just wondering.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Renata said:


> You know, what I mean. People ask you about dog food - would you feed this, would you feed that and it seems, that most dogs foods are not good enough for you or for your dogs.
> People feed their dogs what they think is best for them and what they can afford.
> I did not mean to be rude, I was just wondering.


When people ask me for advice on foods I am presuming their dogs are not sixteen kilos underweight (I wonder if you can imagine what a thirteen kilo greyhound looks like?), suffering heart and kidney failure and that they are not having to hold their dog down whilst a vet physically force feeds them everyday for the best part of three months. Only for it all to end in the dog dying at two and half years old anyway.

Hence I always try to suggest a good diet. In cases like Riley, of course I would suggest feed whatever you sodding please. That boy could have had McDonalds, Bakers and Smarties if he wanted. But I know his situation is not the norm when people ask for advice with dog foods, so I obviously am going to personally recommend, what *I* think is a good diet.

I am not a vet, I am not a nutritionist, I hold no qualifications in dog care or diet whatsoever, and have never claimed otherwise. Anything I say is my OPINION only, people can take what they like from it, it doesn't bother me either way - at the end of the day, I only care what MY dogs are eating. Nothing less than raw will do for them nowadays - since this thread (years old, that you've dragged up) I've lost another dog - this one as a DIRECT result of poor nutrition and the cariogens the food he was fed prior to me adopting him contained, so yes, you are quite right - most foods aren't good enough for me or my dogs.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

SixStar said:


> When people ask me for advice on foods I am presuming their dogs are not sixteen kilos underweight (I wonder if you can imagine what a thirteen kilo greyhound looks like?), suffering heart and kidney failure and that they are not having to hold their dog down whilst a vet physically force feeds them everyday for the best part of three months. Only for it all to end in the dog dying at two and half years old anyway.
> 
> Hence I always try to suggest a good diet. In cases like Riley, of course I would suggest feed whatever you sodding please. That boy could have had McDonalds, Bakers and Smarties if he wanted. But I know his situation is not the norm when people ask for advice with dog foods, so I obviously am going to personally recommend, what *I* think is a good diet.
> 
> I am not a vet, I am not a nutritionist, I hold no qualifications in dog care or diet whatsoever, and have never claimed otherwise. Anything I say is my OPINION only, people can take what they like from it, it doesn't bother me either way - at the end of the day, I only care what MY dogs are eating. Nothing less than raw will do for them nowadays - since this thread (years old, that you've dragged up) I've lost another dog - this one as a DIRECT result of poor nutrition and the cariogens the food he was fed prior to me adopting him contained, so yes, you are quite right - most foods aren't good enough for me or my dogs.


your opinion is held in high regard here.....and your opinion has helped my dog to a healthier lifestyle, dont be lured into defend yourself when you absolutely dont need to


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

clayton1985 said:


> your opinion is held in high regard here.....and your opinion has helped my dog to a healthier lifestyle, dont be lured into defend yourself when you absolutely dont need to


ditto this ^^ if it wasn't for your sticky I would still be feeding a much lower quality food,


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Renata said:


> You know, what I mean.* People ask you about dog food - would you feed this, would you feed that and it seems, that most dogs foods are not good enough for you or for your dogs. *
> People feed their dogs what they think is best for them and what they can afford.
> I did not mean to be rude, I was just wondering.


Did you really just say that?

I did not mean to be rude, I was just wondering.

SixStar was feeding what she thought was best for her dog at the time - with 'best' being anything that would keep him alive. Surely it's a healthy attitude to research all that you can and feed the best that you can for each individual dog? Most dog foods are not generally good enough for me or for my dogs either - a lot of that is down to SixStar and her hard work that we all reap the benefits of - and I don't think that's a bad thing at all. SixStar doesn't have to answer everyones' questions regarding diet (mine included) but does so because it's a subject she's clearly passionate about and because she's a good person, if folk don't like the responses they get or feel as if she's being too picky then they are free to ignore her.

Thanks to SixStar my dog who dropped a good deal of weight through illness has now regained most of it.

ETA: SixStar I'm sure you'll be thoroughly embarrassed by my leaping to your defence and I'm well aware that you can defend yourself without my meddling. I had to do it, sorry!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Sixstar you fed your puppy Arden Grange puppy? What bout the rice and maize in it?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lol, butthurts ITT.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Ah don't you just love internet forums, doesn't matter what you do, there are always some people who think they know better, are jealous, or whatever.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

SixStar said:


> When people ask me for advice on foods I am presuming their dogs are not sixteen kilos underweight (I wonder if you can imagine what a thirteen kilo greyhound looks like?), suffering heart and kidney failure and that they are not having to hold their dog down whilst a vet physically force feeds them everyday for the best part of three months. Only for it all to end in the dog dying at two and half years old anyway.
> 
> Hence I always try to suggest a good diet. In cases like Riley, of course I would suggest feed whatever you sodding please. That boy could have had McDonalds, Bakers and Smarties if he wanted. But I know his situation is not the norm when people ask for advice with dog foods, so I obviously am going to personally recommend, what *I* think is a good diet.
> 
> I am not a vet, I am not a nutritionist, I hold no qualifications in dog care or diet whatsoever, and have never claimed otherwise. Anything I say is my OPINION only, people can take what they like from it, it doesn't bother me either way - at the end of the day, I only care what MY dogs are eating. Nothing less than raw will do for them nowadays - since this thread (years old, that you've dragged up) I've lost another dog - this one as a DIRECT result of poor nutrition and the cariogens the food he was fed prior to me adopting him contained, so yes, you are quite right - most foods aren't good enough for me or my dogs.


I have "dragged up" this thread impulsively. As a newbie here I was searching old threads for interesting information about dogs wellbeing. In case of Riley -I would feed him raw chicken breasts not smarties and do my best to save him - if you understand what I mean. My dogs are rescues (except for one), I do not know their history and I realize, how important their diet is.

Your dry dog food index may be an inspiration but for most people it is not possible to feed their dogs, what you think is perfect. In real life it is about compromising. By setting your standards so high you cannot really help people who ask for advice and help. 
I feel honesty in your answer and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

soulful dog said:


> Ah don't you just love internet forums, doesn't matter what you do, there are always some people who think they know better, are jealous, or whatever.


Yes, whatever. Jealous? Know better? Are you serious???


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Renata said:


> Did you really feed your dog Pedigree?


Digging up threads from 2010 lol bored 

I think its quite obvious you do not like what some people on the forum say but seriously for goodness sake are you that desperate to 'bad mouth' them.

The Dry Food Index is one persons opinion and any adult intelligent enough to read the opening page realises that.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Renata said:


> I have "dragged up" this thread impulsively. As a newbie here I was searching old threads for interesting information about dogs wellbeing. In case of Riley -I would feed him raw chicken breasts not smarties and do my best to save him - if you understand what I mean. My dogs are rescues (except for one), I do not know their history and I realize, how important their diet is.
> 
> Your dry dog food index may be an inspiration but for most people it is not possible to feed their dogs, what you think is perfect. In real life it is about compromising. By setting your standards so high you cannot really help people who ask for advice and help.
> I feel honesty in your answer and I really appreciate it.


Do you really think I didn't do my bloody best to save him?!

You know what, sod it, I'm done.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Did you really just say that?
> 
> I did not mean to be rude, I was just wondering.
> 
> ...


There are other places (websites) where you can check and compare reviews about dog food quality. The sites are based on experts reviews and are not based on individual experience and opinion. That is where people should look for information (in my mean opinion).


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Renata said:


> There are other places (websites) where you can check and compare reviews about dog food quality. The sites are based on experts reviews and are not based on individual experience and opinion. That is where people should look for information (in my mean opinion).


If you have a problem with it then dont read it  DO your own research and be happy with your own opinion. 

I am shocked and disgusted at how judgemental some people in this thread are.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Digging up threads from 2010 lol bored
> 
> I think its quite obvious you do not like what some people on the forum say but seriously for goodness sake are you that desperate to 'bad mouth' them.
> 
> The Dry Food Index is one persons opinion and any adult intelligent enough to read the opening page realises that.


Bad mouth? 
By asking single question?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Sixstar you fed your puppy Arden Grange puppy? What bout the rice and maize in it?


So you must also be bored. 

Bet you s**t dont stink lol 

If you dont like someone's opinion fair enough but crikey if someone's responses / thread annoy you that much is it to hard to not read them?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> If you have a problem with it then dont read it  DO your own research and be happy with your own opinion.
> 
> I am shocked and disgusted at how judgemental some people in this thread are.


I second this Sixstar never said she was expert just her personal opinion


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

new westie owner said:


> I second this Sixstar never said she was expert just her personal opinion


Indeed says it quite clearly 

Obviously some believe someone cannot also change an opinion over the years.

But hey we all cant all be perfect can we.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

You have to laugh really, I wish the only thing I had to worry about so much was going through old threads to nitpick!

Shock horror, I fed Pedigree to a dying dog and Arden Grange to a pup who had just came from his breeders! Only in the last two or so years have I gone fully raw, prior to that I had always fed 50/50 raw/kibble - mostly rice based James Wellbeloved, but I used Science Plan for about fifteen years before that! 

Deary me - I'll leave you to spend your gloriously warm Sunday sat at your computer trawling through threads from years ago, but me and the boys are off to an afternoon at the lake. Have fun!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Nothing to add re the "bulk buying dog food", but would say how much I value your "opinions" Sixstar and how helpful you have been to me.

What we feel is best doesn't always suit our dog, but if anyone were to ask, I'm sure we would suggest it. A lot of people here feed Chappie and not thro choice. I bet other than for upsets tums, they wouldn't recommend it.

Sometimes it would pay people to "Walk a mile in the other man's shoes"...........

Anyway, I hope you find something useful in the suggestions already made Sixstar and cheers for jinxing the nice weather - sun has just gone in here


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Renata said:


> There are other places (websites) where you can check and compare reviews about dog food quality. The sites are based on experts reviews and are not based on individual experience and opinion. That is where people should look for information (in my mean opinion).


No one *has* to use SixStar's index. She has put an enormous amount of time and effort into compiling it for the good of forum members. If people don't think that her expertise and knowledge are good enough for them, then they are welcome to go elsewhere aren't they? Or use the index and then do further research for confirmation.

I am not entirely sure what you have against SixStar but she makes an extremely valuable (in my individual experience and opinion of course ) contribution to this forum and has made a difference to countless people, myself included.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

SixStar said:


> You have to laugh really, I wish the only thing I had to worry about so much was going through old threads to nitpick!
> 
> Shock horror, I fed Pedigree to a dying dog and Arden Grange to a pup who had just came from his breeders! Only in the last two or so years have I gone fully raw, prior to that I had always fed 50/50 raw/kibble - mostly rice based James Wellbeloved, but I used Science Plan for about fifteen years before that!
> 
> Deary me - I'll leave you to spend your gloriously warm Sunday sat at your computer trawling through threads from years ago, but me and the boys are off to an afternoon at the lake. Have fun!


Enjoy your day at lake


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Renata said:


> There are other places (websites) where you can check and compare reviews about dog food quality. The sites are based on experts reviews and are not based on individual experience and opinion. That is where people should look for information (in my mean opinion).


In that case ..... can I ask why you keep starting threads about foods and, in particular, quoting huge chunks of text from other sites (and without providing the link to those sites).....


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Have you rang jolleyes? I always find their foods cheaper than the likes of pets at home so might be worth asking for a quote


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BumbleFluff said:


> Have you rang jolleyes? I always find their foods cheaper than the likes of pets at home so might be worth asking for a quote


The thread's almost three years old .


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Dogless said:


> The thread's almost three years old .


I really need to learn to read ahead..


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

BumbleFluff said:


> Have you rang jolleyes? I always find their foods cheaper than the likes of pets at home so might be worth asking for a quote


The OP is from 2010 - Sixstar (The OP) now feeds raw ;-)


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

SixStar said:


> You have to laugh really, I wish the only thing I had to worry about so much was going through old threads to nitpick!
> 
> Shock horror, I fed Pedigree to a dying dog and Arden Grange to a pup who had just came from his breeders! Only in the last two or so years have I gone fully raw, prior to that I had always fed 50/50 raw/kibble - mostly rice based James Wellbeloved, but I used Science Plan for about fifteen years before that!
> 
> Deary me - I'll leave you to spend your gloriously warm Sunday sat at your computer trawling through threads from years ago, but me and the boys are off to an afternoon at the lake. Have fun!


I spent my gloriously warm Sunday sleeping after Sat night shift & getting ready for Sunday night shift. Before my Sunday night shift I took my four dogs for their evening walk. I do not care about what you feed to your dogs, I do not care about what you fed your dogs on in past 15 years. I would advise your friends here to do their own research about dog food. It is lazy to rely on somebody else's research. With Google you can find lots of info and it is actually fun. There is lots of info about dog food on the internet and if for some people the Dry Dog Food Index is a Bible, it is their choice. I go my way and do it my way. All this discussion and upset reaction is about DOG FOOD. As for Pedigree: in my house - when I got a bag of "****" food - everybody gets the same. I do not feed one dog this and one dog that. I never see you advise people who are on a tight budget. Why? Are there not any good quality feeds for those who must economize? Yes, there are, but you will not find them in a Dry Dog Food Index.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Renata said:


> I spent my gloriously warm Sunday sleeping after Sat night shift & getting ready for Sunday night shift. Before my Sunday night shift I took my four dogs for their evening walk. I do not care about what you feed to your dogs, I do not care about what you fed your dogs on in past 15 years. I would advise your friends here to do their own research about dog food. It is lazy to rely on somebody else's research. With Google you can find lots of info and it is actually fun. There is lots of info about dog food on the internet and if for some people the Dry Dog Food Index is a Bible, it is their choice. I go my way and do it my way. All this discussion and upset reaction is about DOG FOOD. As for Pedigree: in my house - when I got a bag of "****" food - everybody gets the same. I do not feed one dog this and one dog that. I never see you advise people who are on a tight budget. Why? Are there not any good quality feeds for those who must economize? Yes, there are, but you will not find them in a Dry Dog Food Index.


Why do you care so much? if you don't like it, don't read it. There are plenty of threads about cheaper dog foods - I answered one today!

I don't necessarily agree with some of the things people say about dried dog foods on here and IMO, the vast majority is anecdotal. I've fed 'premium' dog food brands, middle of the road brands, brands that really are crap and raw and to be honest, there was very little difference in my dogs on any of these.

I always like to think the proof is in the pudding and the condition of the dog is what counts.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Personally I think the dog food indexes are fantastic and an excellent place to start research and understand food labels.

No-one should take any single post or opinion as gospel and Sixstar has always encouraged people to do their own research. What she's obviously done over the years herself as evidenced by her changing feeding habits.

I think the problem is that the OP doesn't happen to agree with Sixstar so is going out of her way to try and prove her wrong.

By the way, I'm one of those who's currently feeding Chappie.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I know this is a dug up thread but even though she doesnt need me to defend her i think that Sixstar has done a brilliant job with the food indexs and took time and effort to do them. Without her effort alot of people wouldnt know or understand the difference between the different feeds she will always try and help people with nutrition questions and will advise people on whatever you can afford even though she feeds raw she doesnt preach to anyone.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The majority of us have done our googling and research to the point of over thinking but value Sixstar's opinion and like to have her thoughts.

Please dont presume otherwise. I am not lazy


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> The majority of us have done our googling and research to the point of over thinking but value Sixstar's opinion and like to have her thoughts.
> 
> Please dont presume otherwise. I am not lazy


Agree with this 100%


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I know Sixstar doesn`t need defending but I am beyond belief. What have you got against SixStar? Is it because she won`t feed poor quality foods? Because she took the time and effort to do a dog food index? Because she fed Pedigree to a dying dog? 
I won`t feed poor quality foods either and I certainly did my research. So much I worried if I was feeding a high quality diet. Whenever I see a dry dog food I pop over to the dry dog food index because I value Sixstars opinion. If I choose to ignore that information; that is fine because as Sixstar says clearly it is her opinion; so If you wish to ignore her opinion thats fine but we don`t need a song and dance about it. 
When researching for a newbie it can all get a bit confusing; it helps to have a good opinion to back up what you research. I know not long back at all before I joined this forum, I always thought when I get a dog I will feed it Bakers but then I learnt and I got confused but the dry dog food index has been a MASSIVE help.
About feeding Pedigree to Riley, if he was dying then I too would feed anything just to keep my dog alive. To be honest I would not care at that point if it was high quality or not just something. You said you would give raw chicken breasts, But you have never been in that situation I presume please correct me if I`m wrong, so you like I probably haven`t a clue what you would actually do. What would happen if the dog wouldn`t eat the chicken? 
Tbh I can`t see what you are trying to achieve other than to cause arguments and perhaps even offend people?


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but it looks like someone has a bit of a grudge..
Just thought I'd say I found the Food Indexes really helpful when I was feeding commercial food still, some of us aren't all that bright and it's useful to have a basic overview written by someone with more knowledge than you on certain subjects  And SixStar was one of the people who was really helpful when I switched to raw too.
I'd much rather see posts from someone who offers advice to others like SixStar than posts from someone who just wants to try to discredit another member..


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have done years of research on dog foods and also I used to work in one paricular place that produced dog and animal foods.

I like sixstars dry dog index as it backs up a lot of study and medical texts I had to read to try and help my Beau when he was struggling with constant diarrohea and liquid poops and haemorraghic gastroenteritis on a regular basis. HGE is fatal if not caught quickly .

I went completely against what my vet wanted as a food in the end. I'd tried JWB, HILLS< science plan zd ,and at least 20 other foods and the only one that worked went against everything my vets said. I went and researched food for years afterwards trying to understand why a high protein diet worked for him and not a low protein as was reccomended.
He was on orijen and it crippled me to buy it but as it worked |I scrimped and worked extra shifts just to see my baby happy. When he was diagnosed last year with terminal cancer he ate whatever he wanted, fish , chicken breast, wagg, etc just to keep him happy in his last days.

I used to think Pedigree , etc were good foods but now I know I wont touch them . I feed a mid range good food and if I can afford it I buy a top quality one . I understand everyone cant afford so called expensive foods and that not every food suits all. However I have recently helped a friend with better food and it works out a few quid less a week for her to feed and her dogs benefit. i also help out my brother and some others with free dog food where I find bargains.

If you dont like the dry dog index, etc dont read it. For others it explains things and helps clarify information . Also back up your info. I have read numerous medical texts but I dont post them as they are beyond most peoples scope of information (not saying anyone here is stupid but they are really language and medical term heavy and took me a lot of wading through-good insomnia reading though) but a lot of people rely on my info and if they dont want the advice dont ask but also dont belittle people as this is an info resource and you have obviously rehashed some pretty strong emotions.

Sixstar I understand how you feel its nearly a year since Beau left me and I still cry every time I think of him.The sun shone out of that dog everyday I had him with me and I would have done anything to get him through his last illness.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

SixStar said:


> When people ask me for advice on foods I am presuming their dogs are not sixteen kilos underweight (I wonder if you can imagine what a thirteen kilo greyhound looks like?), suffering heart and kidney failure and that they are not having to hold their dog down whilst a vet physically force feeds them everyday for the best part of three months. Only for it all to end in the dog dying at two and half years old anyway.
> 
> Hence I always try to suggest a good diet. In cases like Riley, of course I would suggest feed whatever you sodding please. That boy could have had McDonalds, Bakers and Smarties if he wanted. But I know his situation is not the norm when people ask for advice with dog foods, so I obviously am going to personally recommend, what *I* think is a good diet.
> 
> I am not a vet, I am not a nutritionist, I hold no qualifications in dog care or diet whatsoever, and have never claimed otherwise. Anything I say is my OPINION only, people can take what they like from it, it doesn't bother me either way - at the end of the day, I only care what MY dogs are eating. Nothing less than raw will do for them nowadays - since this thread (years old, that you've dragged up) I've lost another dog - this one as a DIRECT result of poor nutrition and the cariogens the food he was fed prior to me adopting him contained, so yes, you are quite right - most foods aren't good enough for me or my dogs.


I agree with this 100percent, one of our old cats would only eat tinned tuna and chicken stew so we gave her it.... she was old and dying, now bagpuss only likes whiskas and go cat dry and NO good quality dry food or wet food so we feed it to him, vet said 'starve' him onto it and he STARVED for nearly 2 weeks, now we feed him what he wants.

Marnie eats Wainwrights dry and Applaws pate but if she wants pedigree when she is older that is what she shall have! x

I love your threads sixstar and you even state it is your! opinion


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

victoria171168 said:


> Also back up your info. *I have read numerous medical texts but I dont post them as they are beyond most peoples scope of information (not saying anyone here is stupid but they are really language and medical term heavy and took me a lot of wading through*-good insomnia reading though) but a lot of people rely on my info and if they dont want the advice dont ask but also dont belittle people as this is an info resource and you have obviously rehashed some pretty strong emotions.


You might be surprised; lots of folk understand "language and medical terms" and may be used to reading medical texts or even writing them themselves . Links to relevant texts can be very useful and informative.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

You might be surprised; lots of folk understand "language and medical terms" and may be used to reading medical texts or even writing them themselves . Links to relevant texts can be very useful and informative


no problems -next time I find my files I will try and post some references to studies, etc.
just remember you have been warned about insomnia reading:001_tt2:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Renata said:


> I spent my gloriously warm Sunday sleeping after Sat night shift & getting ready for Sunday night shift. Before my Sunday night shift I took my four dogs for their evening walk. *I do not care about what you feed to your dogs, I do not care about what you fed your dogs on in past 15 years.* I would advise your friends here to do their own research about dog food. It is lazy to rely on somebody else's research. With Google you can find lots of info and it is actually fun. There is lots of info about dog food on the internet and if for some people the Dry Dog Food Index is a Bible, it is their choice. I go my way and do it my way. All this discussion and upset reaction is about DOG FOOD. As for Pedigree: in my house - when I got a bag of "****" food - everybody gets the same. I do not feed one dog this and one dog that. I never see you advise people who are on a tight budget. Why? Are there not any good quality feeds for those who must economize? Yes, there are, but you will not find them in a Dry Dog Food Index.


Really? So what was the point of dragging up this ancient thread then?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Renata, if you don't care about what others feed or have fed their dogs then don't look through the health and nutrition section. As you say, "there's lots of info on Google". Go and bl**dy use it then!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I think you (sixstar) and others shouldn't be taking this so personally, im sure you and others here feed your dog what you think and what works best. It's a forum, everyone is entitled to their own opinion and i don't think people are deliberately having a go, but merely putting their own opinion forward. I have tried what you (sixstar) say is best in terms of commercial food (although wet food) and it just doesn't work for my dog. My dog is fine on grain based foods. So a moderate protein food with grain is what works best for my dog. It's about finding which food is best for your dog and not looking at which is the best by the ingredient list.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

Ohhhhh I'm in a quandry! I'm not sure whether I should believe SixStar who has been a member since 2009, made over 6500 posts, personally gone out of her way to advise me (correctly as it turns out) many times about food, who has amazing rep.......orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........Renata who has made 51 posts, has red rep, randomly copies and pastes stuff from other websites with little discrimination and seems to go out of her way to be a PITA.

What to do, what to dooooooo?????


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Ohhhhh I'm in a quandry! I'm not sure whether I should believe SixStar who has been a member since 2009, made over 6500 posts, personally gone out of her way to advise me (correctly as it turns out) many times about food, who has amazing rep.......orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........Renata who has made 51 posts, has red rep, randomly copies and pastes stuff from other websites with little discrimination and seems to go out of her way to be a PITA.
> 
> What to do, what to dooooooo?????


O M G, people, please ignore me!!! My answer was to SixStar and it was to this part of her text: 
Deary me - I'll leave you to spend your gloriously warm Sunday sat at your computer trawling through threads from years ago, but me and the boys are off to an afternoon at the lake. Have fun!

I hope she had fun with her boys!! I do not have any grudges and whoever thinks otherwise should read again. I am entitled to have my own opinion and I do not understand why it upsets any of you. If I am the only person NOT liking the Dry Dog Food Index, it means she is doing really well. But I do not refer to it when I am looking for the best food for my dogs.
Now I have one more post, it it makes any difference to you.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Goldstar said:


> Renata, if you don't care about what others feed or have fed their dogs then don't look through the health and nutrition section. As you say, "there's lots of info on Google". Go and bl**dy use it then!


I will do as you say!!! I will do my Google research and bl**dy use it.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Renata said:


> I will do as you say!!! I will do my Google research and bl**dy use it.


Good for you :thumbsup:


----------

